# Random aus ArrayList



## ClownOfNarnia (13. Dez 2005)

Hallo!
Also ich versuche ein zufälliges Element aus einer ArrayList zu bekommen, aber es klappt nicht!

```
int random = (int)(Math.random()*(liste.size()+1));
String randomWort = liste.get(random);
```

So und wenn ich liste.get(random) mache dann gibts nen Fehler! Unswar: "Type mismatch: cannot convert from Objekt to String"

Was kann ich dagegen machen?[/code]


----------



## Caesar (13. Dez 2005)

Ich würd sagen, so:

```
String randomWord = (String) liste.get(random);
```

Alle Inhalte der Liste sind zunächst nur als Object gespeichert. Du musst zu String parsen.


----------



## SlaterB (13. Dez 2005)

wieso eigentlicht
int random = (int)(Math.random()*(liste.size()+1)); 
mit +1?

angenommen die Liste enthält ein Element, dann kann ja der Index 0 oder 1 herauskommen, aber nur 0 ist ok,
passt nicht 
int random = (int)(Math.random()*liste.size()); 
besser?

gibt alternativ auch noch:

Random r = new Random();
int random = r.nextInt(liste.size());


----------

